# Original Stingray cables



## Jack21 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm trying to find oriniginal brake and shifter cables for a couple of 3 speed stick shift bikes. I have stingray parts to trade or cash if anyone has any to spare. Thanks!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 19, 2014)

*Cables*

I have the front cable.  Look under the for sale section.


----------



## krateman (Nov 6, 2014)

The guy that runs the Schwinnstore  on e-bay says he has the original cable sleeves. I bought some from a guy who got them from Pete Aronson, but they don't have the teeny specks in them they are supposed to have, unless they changed the sleeves on these bikes before they ended the Sting-Ray line in '82. '82 was the last year that Schwinn made their own bikes or was it '83? I think it was '82.


----------

